# mémoire ...bof..bof...



## marcomarco (28 Septembre 2004)

je viens de mettre 512 Mo dans mon ibook G4 933 mhz à la place des 256 MO et c'est pas extra. 
j'ai pas vraiment vu d'amélioration ?? je pensais que ça allais bondir un peu plus... bof ! je suis déçu. :rose: 
bon j'ai pas tout  essayé mais  c'est pas folichon.... par exemple iphoto met un certain temps à venir (deux ou trois secondes...)bon je sais que les trois milles photos y sont sans doute pour beaucoup.... mais même à la fermeture il patauge... mail peine à se lancer aussi...
et le modem interne commence à avoir des signes de faiblesse...   (connection difficile ..)


----------



## Apca (28 Septembre 2004)

lu'

Est tu bien sur que la mémoire est bien reconnue ? A tu été voir dans "pomme/A propos de ce mac/" ?  :mouais:


----------



## vincmyl (28 Septembre 2004)

Je peux pas dire car j'ai 768


----------



## kisco (28 Septembre 2004)

la différence entre 512 et 256 se fait sentir si tu as plusieurs, voire beaucoup d', applications ouvertes en même temps, pas une à une 

et mail n'est pas une application très gourmande... si tu as des jeux tu peux tester


----------



## steph_uk (29 Septembre 2004)

Je suis passe de 256 a 768 mo sur mon PB 1.33.
C'est le jour et la nuit, rien que pour le temps de demarrage.


----------



## yvos (29 Septembre 2004)

Perso, quand j'ai rajouté 512 sur mon ibook, je n'ai pas senti un différence particulièrement notable sur le lancement des applis (ça va un peu plus vite, mais c'est pas foudroyant). Par contre, finder, utilisation iphoto, itunes, idvd, bref, utilisation des softs, c'est bien plus confortable. Ca fait un bon bout de temps que j'ai pas vu la pizza tourner.. 

et pis, le lancement des applis, je m'en fous un peu, car elles restent, pour les plus courantes, lancées en permanence


----------



## steinway (29 Septembre 2004)

steph_uk a dit:
			
		

> Je suis passe de 256 a 768 mo sur mon PB 1.33.
> C'est le jour et la nuit, rien que pour le temps de demarrage.



idem pour mon pb 12, aucune comparaison entre avant et apres !!!


----------



## Amophis (29 Septembre 2004)

Comme dit kisco, la grosse différence est la réduction des accès disque dur, et la possiblité de laisser plein d'applis ouverte en même temps sans ralentissement global.


Je vois dans mon cas 256-> 768Mo, maintenant j'ai toujours un dizaine d'appli en même teps, et tout tourne nickel. Si tu cherche plus de réactivité, va voir plutôt du côté d'un disque dur plus rapide (5400 ou 7200trmin).


----------



## marcomarco (29 Septembre 2004)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as qu'1 seul slot mémoire sur ton iBook G4  ??..


ben au prix ou çà coûte ! je vais en rester là pour l'instant.... je ne sais pas si c'est facile à changer sur l'autre coté.....
bon j'ai pas mal de video à faire donc je vais tester....
j'ai une autre question : j'ai fait un clone   de mon systeme sur mon disque dur externe(avec carbon copy cloner).... puis-je démarrer dessus et comment... merci  :rose: mon disque dur externe est le alu iceavec fire wire 250 Go...


----------



## vincmyl (29 Septembre 2004)

C'est clair que c'est pas donné la RAM :mouais:


----------



## Skippy (29 Septembre 2004)

marcomarco a dit:
			
		

> ben au prix ou çà coûte ! je vais en rester là pour l'instant.... je ne sais pas si c'est facile à changer sur l'autre coté.....
> bon j'ai pas mal de video à faire donc je vais tester....
> j'ai une autre question : j'ai fait un clone   de mon systeme sur mon disque dur externe(avec carbon copy cloner).... puis-je démarrer dessus et comment... merci  :rose: mon disque dur externe est le alu iceavec fire wire 250 Go...



allume ton disque Ice, et redémarre en maintenant enfoncé la touche ALT.
Toutes les partitions bootables vont alors apparaître, ya plus qu'à choisir...


----------



## mercutio (30 Septembre 2004)

Salut, je n'ai pas vu d'amélioration des performances mais le système semble quand même plus léger (ibook G4 800). Par contre pour les jeux c'est kif kif, aucune amélioration, c'était injouable, ça l'est toujours... ).


je crois quand même qu'OSX n'est vraiment à l'aise qu'avec un G4 1.25 au min.


----------



## powerbook867 (30 Septembre 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> la différence entre 512 et 256 se fait sentir si tu as plusieurs, voire beaucoup d', applications ouvertes en même temps, pas une à une
> 
> et mail n'est pas une application très gourmande... si tu as des jeux tu peux tester



Tout à fait ... Thierry ! ....


( Quelle chance d'habiter a Vevey !!! )


----------



## GrandGibus (30 Septembre 2004)

Tout comme toi marcomarco, je n'ai pas vu de différence flagrante entre 512 et 768 sur mon powerbook. 

Au moment de l'achat, j'avais emprunté 256 (en plus des 256 d'origine soudés) à la Fnac, en attendant qu'arrive la barette de 512 que j'avais commandé chez Crucial...

Et j'avais été déçu. La seule différence que je note (en comparant avec le pb d'un collègue) entre 512 et 768, est avec Eclipse.

Par contre, 256 pour des applis gourmandes... faut oublier. A noter également que iPhoto n'a jamais été reconnu pour sa légendaire rapidité (quoique ce ne soit plus le cas depuis iLife IV).


----------



## marcomarco (30 Septembre 2004)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> oui mais donc..si je ne me trompe pas tu devrais avoir désormais 768 Mo de ram sur ton iBook non?..enfin,si c'est un iBook rescent?..
> 
> et non pas 512 Mo,parce que d'après ce que tu écris dans ton 1er post tu aurais remplacé la barrette de 256 par une barrette de 512 ce qui me paraît inutile vu que sur l'iBook tu as 2 slots mémoire..il te suffit simplement d'utiliser le slot vide  ..


ben non j'ai 640 Mo ! ( 512 MO + 128 = 640 mo ) .... j'ai remplacé une barette de 128 et non une de 256.... :rose:  excuse me !


----------



## Kaneda (1 Octobre 2004)

Perso, j'ai reçu mon ibook avec 256 Mo, franchement, le finder, les appli, tout était relativement lent. J'ai ensuite testé avec une barette de 256 Mo en plus et là, sous imovie, les animations du sytème, le multitache prenaient une autre dimension.

Par contre, je suis passé ensuite à 768 Mo et la seule grosse différente avec 512 Mo c'est surtout quand beaucoup d'appli sont ouvertes en meme temps mais aussi et surtout le travail sous iMovie et iDVD qui mangent pas mal de ressources.


----------



## vincmyl (1 Octobre 2004)

En fait pour voir une grosse différence, faudrait avoir plus de 1GO


----------



## GrandGibus (2 Octobre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> En fait pour voir une grosse différence, faudrait avoir plus de 1GO



J'ai upgradé mon powermac (bi-G4) cette semaine à 1go (il était à 512)... et c'est le jour et la nuit. 

D'ailleurs, j'ai remarqué un truc le séparateur *":"* de l'heure clignotte !!!

Y a-t-il une relation de cause à effet ?!

Néanmoins, sous eclipse, surtout quand on fait pas mal d'aller retour Terminal / Eclipse... c'est le jour et la nuit. Niveau temps de compil et de lancement, c'est globalement la même chose (normal, ce sont des opérations qui requierent beaucoup d'accés disques).


----------



## Apca (2 Octobre 2004)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, j'ai remarqué un truc le séparateur *":"* de l'heure clignotte !!!
> 
> Y a-t-il une relation de cause à effet ?!



'lut

Je ne pense pas que ce soit a cause du rajout de la mémoire. car ca m'étonnerai que ton ordi ne soit pas cabable de faire clignoter ces deux petit point, avec 512 mo.

1) Soit tu ne l'avait jamais remarquer  :sleep: 
2) Soit les réglage ont changé dans preference syteme/Dare et heure/séparateur clignotant ; qui est coché


----------

